
A better date/time picker - philjackson
https://blog.yipgo.com/2019/06/14/A-better-datetime-picker.html
======
tomglynch
I love it. Most date time pickers are very click heavy, this keeps the fingers
on the keyboard but not forced into rigid structured time formatting.

